# ddclient skipping update

## commandline

hi all,

i have a problem with ddclient-3.7.3-r1.

```
WARNING:  skipping update of <domain.tld> from <old_ip_address> to <new_ip_address>.

WARNING:   last updated Sat Aug 29 18:18:11 2009 but last attempt on Thu Sep  3 18:09:46 2009 failed.

WARNING:   Wait at least 5 minutes between update attempts.

```

if i append the force option it answers:

```
RECEIVE:  <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">

RECEIVE:  <html><head>

RECEIVE:  <title>301 Moved Permanently</title>

RECEIVE:  </head><body>

RECEIVE:  <h1>Moved Permanently</h1>

RECEIVE:  <p>The document has moved <a href="http://dynamic.zoneedit.com/auth/dynamic.html?host=<domain.tld>&amp;dnsto=<new_ip_address>">here</a>.</p>

RECEIVE:  </body></html>

```

my configuration is:

```
syslog=yes

mail-failure=<email>

use=web, \

web=checkip.dyndns.org/, \

web-skip='IP Address'

server=www.zoneedit.com, \

protocol=zoneedit1, \

login=<username>, \

password=<password> \

<domain.tld>

```

(i already tried server=dynamic.zoneedit.com with no success...)

thanks for any advice...

----------

## Mike Hunt

I used this config without any problems

```
daemon=600

syslog=yes

mail=root

ssl=yes

pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid

use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.com/, web-skip='IP Address'

protocol=dyndns2

server=members.dyndns.org

login=<login>

password=<password>

<my.domain.com>
```

----------

## commandline

it works only as a daemon, can't understand why.

i'm going to try it this way, if i'll have any doubt i'll be back.

thanks.

----------

